# single piece antler wanted



## keithy (Feb 25, 2016)

Hi All,

I need a single piece of antler to make a bolt action pen that my significant other took an order for.  (never turned antler before and had no intention of offering it)

please PM me if you have something I can buy from you to get me out of the deep dark pile of what ever that I have been dropped into

Thanks

Keith


----------



## campzeke (Feb 25, 2016)

I think I can help you there. PM me you mailing address and go stand by your mailbox.


----------

